# World's Longest Snake Dies 3 Days After Capture



## News Bot (Apr 12, 2016)

A humongous reticulated python measuring more than 26 feet (8 meters) long was captured at a Malaysian construction site last week, but the snake died three days later while laying an egg.

*Published On:* 12-Apr-16 11:38 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## SKYWLKR (Apr 15, 2016)

I do not believe that cause of death for one second! Probably became life extinct due to mishandling, over handling, uneducated handling, too many selfies handling and did I say, handling? I've read way too many books on taxedermy and trophy poaching to simply believe this serpent passed away due to complications with laying an egg. Price of live 8 metre python? High. Price of stuffed or preserved skin of 8 metre python hanging over someone's pool table? EGOTISTICALLY PRICELESS!


----------

